# we're ready



## CNYScapes (Sep 22, 2003)

2" to 6" expected tonight here in syracuse. We are ready though, trucks all checked out, plows on, salt ready to go.......


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

camera in truck...


----------



## bigearl (Jun 11, 2007)

*Do you think so?*

I put the plow on for to night, So It won't snow. Maybe we will get to $alt.


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Have fun

We want pics


----------



## 6feetdeep (Sep 8, 2006)

I just got home from doing one big ole PITA leaf cleanup, scrambled to mount the plows, put the salter on, and I'm ready if we get any down here. Weather.com doesnt show us getting much, but I'll be ready if it happens. Send it south!!


----------



## shaltac (Jul 4, 2007)

All I could see in the distance tonight were multiple yellow lights. If the rest of the area is like me (having an excuse to play with lights and stuff - err a reason to do a function test - that's right honey I'm going to do important stuff) Southern Rochester / Henrietta, NY is prepared... So other then the flurries we saw earlier today... It'll be dry


----------



## bigearl (Jun 11, 2007)

*we got 3 or 4 inches*

I hate the first snow fall it always take so long to plow. We go 3-4" . I think I burnt up my piece of crap buyers salter though the electric motor is squealing like a *******. Going to tear it apart when the kids go done for a nap.


----------



## 6feetdeep (Sep 8, 2006)

We ended up with lots of ice on paved surfaces, had to salt this morning. Its been flurrying on and off all morning, got around 1.5-2 inches. Maybe Sunday night/ Monday morning the plows will get used. We'll keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## CNY Plow (Sep 12, 2007)

Camillus, NY - a dusting (1-2") 
...but we're ready.


----------



## shanta74 (Sep 10, 2007)

here in morrisville we got 3-4 inches


----------

